#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Girls hitting puberty earlier than ever before?

## Adiza

Most of the girls hit puberty at the age less than 12 nowadays. Early puberty leads to *psychological problems, physical discomfort* for the girl. Because her mind and body is not mature enough to deal with the changes. What are the reasons do you think influencing in this problem :question:

----------


## Bhavya

> Most of the girls hit puberty at the age less than 12 nowadays. Early puberty leads to *psychological problems, physical discomfort* for the girl. Because her mind and body is not mature enough to deal with the changes. What are the reasons do you think influencing in this problem


The main reason for the early puberty is our change of food habit,Now a days we eat more chemical enriched foods.
Which leads to quick hormonal changes in our body.

----------


## Assassin

> The main reason for the early puberty is our change of food habit,Now a day we eat more chemical enriched foods.
> Which leads to quick hormonal changes in our body.


It's true. Food habits made a massive impact in this. 




> Early puberty leads to *psychological problems, physical discomfort for the girl.*


Parents should care about this a lot and let them explain to handle discomfort of girls. Because they have much more responsibility on this issues. In schools also the syllabus modified a bit to explain more about it.

----------


## Helena

> Most of the girls hit puberty at the age less than 12 nowadays. Early puberty leads to *psychological problems, physical discomfort* for the girl. Because her mind and body is not mature enough to deal with the changes. What are the reasons do you think influencing in this problem


The main reason behind precocious puberty is the food habits.Nowadays children below 5 years starts eating fast foods which may boost estrogen and testosterone.
Children also have to intake medicines that include these hormones due to some sickness.
Parents should also be keen on maintaining their child's diet.

----------


## Adiza

> The main reason for the early puberty is our change of food habit,Now a day we eat more chemical enriched foods.
> Which leads to quick hormonal changes in our body.


Yeah mostly broiler chicken. Broiler chickens are injected with certain chemicals for the instant growth. Those who eat broilers(girls) can have same effect.

----------


## Adiza

> Parents should care about this a lot and let them explain to handle discomfort of girls. Because they have much more responsibility on this issues. In schools also the syllabus modified a bit to explain more about it.


In syllabus it is all about reproduction and related things, but it is really hard for a girl in such a small age to handle those discomforts.

----------


## Adiza

> The main reason behind precocious puberty is the food habits.Nowadays children below 5 years starts eating fast foods which may boost estrogen and testosterone.
> Children also have to intake medicines that include these hormones due to some sickness.
> Parents should also be keen on maintaining their child's diet.



True, nowadays fast foods are the main reason for several health issues. But what about their mental growth regarding puberty. I think Pre-maturity also leads to puberty early as ever.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yeah mostly broiler chicken. Broiler chickens are injected with certain chemicals for the instant growth. Those who eat broilers(girls) can have same effect.


You're right, I heard this as well, Parents should avoid giving broiler chickens to their girls child.Then only we can avoid early puberty.

----------


## Bhavya

> Parents should care about this a lot and let them explain to handle discomfort of girls. Because they have much more responsibility on this issues. In schools also the syllabus modified a bit to explain more about it.


 Theoretical knowledge only clear the doubts and elders advice somewhat show the methods to handle the things,But it's not that easy we have to adjust with the physical changes,pain,Mentality changes and the new social status as a big girl from a kid.It's very stressful for any girl and if it's happens in the very young then the stress level will be doubled.

----------


## Adiza

> Theoretical knowledge only clear the doubts and elders advice somewhat show the methods to handle the things,But it's not that easy we have to adjust with the physical changes,pain,Mentality changes and the new social status as a big girl from a kid.It's very stressful for any girl and if it's happens in the very young then the stress level will be doubled.



Completely true. Rather than her changes in physically and mentally, she has a sudden pressure from society with a tag 'big girl'. Actually that kind of stress hit them more.

----------


## Bhavya

> Completely true. Rather than her changes in physically and mentally, she has a sudden pressure from society with a tag 'big girl'. Actually that kind of stress hit them more.


Absolutely, society pressure give more stress than the physical and mental changes.Our society should realize it and correct it.

----------

